# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Probleme avec dew player sur ie

## ned-flanders

Bonjour,

J'ai fait un site internet qui utilise dewplayer pour lire des fichiers mp3. Ca marche parfaitement sur firefox mais ca ne marche pas sous ie. Voici le code d'un des fichiers:


```

```

le site est ici

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

sur google, il semblerait que dewplayer ne marche pas sur IE a moins de faire des bidouilles pas propre. J'ai aussi trouv qu'il faut mettre un bout de code embed totalement W3C
or j'ai regard le code de ton site, entre les tableaux pour le layout et la validation qui passe pas, c'est pas bien  ::D: 

http://www.estvideo.com/dew/index/20...layer-reloaded

----------


## ned-flanders

Merci tu m'as aid a trouver la solution, il fallait effectivement mettre la version W3C.

a+

----------


## stars333

Bonjour,
je rencontre le mme problme et pourtant j'utilise un code valide w3c et je n'ai aucun son sous IE7 mais j'en ai sous firefox.

Voici mon code : 

```

```

Vous pouvez tester la page  cette adresse : http://hellwarrior2.free.fr/def17.php

Le fichier  dewplayer que j'ai utilis est  cette adresse : http://hellwarrior2.free.fr/dewplayer.swf

Merci d'avance pour toute aide

----------


## stars333

J'ai trouv. Mon problme venait de IE7. Je l'ai rinitialis dans proprit internet -->options avancs

----------

